# Game 2 - Nets @ Heat, Friday, November 3, 7:30pm



## ZÆ

*Game 2
 VS 
New Jersey Nets - Miami Heat
(1-0)------------(0-1)
Friday, November 3, 2006; 7:30 PM EST
American Airlines Arena
TV Coverage: YES Network
Radio Coverage: WFAN*

*Coaching Match Up*
 - 
*Lawrence Frank* - *Pat Riley*

*Team Match UP*

​ 
<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td>Game 03 -- November 8, 2006
 Jazz (3-0) @ Nets (1-1)

​  * njfan5388's 
Keys to the Game:*


- Perimeter defense

- Jump out to an early lead

- Keep a fast pace the Jazz are not as quick as the Nets

- Bench Production from Williams, Wright, Nachbar is important

- Get RJ some shots early on

- Attack the rim get Okur, Boozer in foul trouble early

- Don't let their role players get involved


Key Players for Nets:

- Kidd needs to keep Deron Williams under control he's averaging 15 a game and is quicker then Kidd

- RJ needs to rebound from Friday night and hit some shots early to get his confidence back up. Needs to shut down the struggling Kirilenko.

- Marcus Williams might be asked to guard Deron in some spots what he does in this game is big on the defensive end.

- Kristic needs to box out Okur and Boozer. Boozer is averaging 15 boards a game


Key players for Jazz:

- Deron Williams - can he drive past Kidd use his quickness as an advantage?

- Carlos Boozer has to outrebound the Nets front line he did it against PHX he could do it against them.

- Okur knows the Nets well from his DET days. Can he step up and hit some shots?

- Kirilenko struggling early on this year has to get hot early against RJ. </td></tr></tbody></table>​ 

Score Prediction Game


----------



## Fray

Nets are gonna win in a close game. :cheers:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

I really hope the heat arent frustrated with the chicago game and unleashes their frustration against us. I hope carter has a great game like he always does against the heat. Maybe another dunk on zo? lol :biggrin:


----------



## BlueHat

Chicago's big men matched up really well against Shaq and Haslem and really nullified them. Unfortunately, ours bigs aren't as good defensively as Chicago's. Also, Chicago's big men get a lot of their rebounds and were able to out rebound Miami's bigs but the Nets rely heavily on their back court to get their boards which can cause a rebounding problem for the Nets.

The two things to hope for are less turnovers then we had against Toronto and a better 3pt FG%.

I predict a 5-10 point win for the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

how much is moore makin this year
I hope we can re-sign him and vc


----------



## GrandKenyon6

I'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

I'll update the Nets' stats when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Will the champs lose 2 in a row to teams they beat in the playoffs? Stay tuned...

It still feels wierd for me calling the Heat champs. I'm sure Pat Riley ran their butts hard after that embarrassing loss to Chicago so they'll be ready. I hope the Nets match their intensity from the get-go.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

The Test Begins for the Nets...
will they take revenge or fail?


----------



## BeeOBee

I predict a Mile Ilic sighting at the end of the first half at least to save a foul from Nenad and Collins.


----------



## jarkid

Mikki Moore, Marcus Williams, Bostjan Nachbar

the 3 new guys will help Nets to beat the champion team.

we are much different now!

and the Nets picture hasn't undated to date !


----------



## D-blockrep2

This game is the real test for both teams cuz Miami is going to come out with all seriuosness


----------



## Real

I expect Miami to come out with a fire under their rears.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kapono's hair looks like a lego persons in that picture. Just saying.


----------



## DASKCREW1

i just really hope is a good game and that we can come up victorious! why? because i may be the only nets fan at the arena wearing a vince carter jersey, so please lets bring cold water to this heat team!!


----------



## njfan5388

Nets by a few but I am worried Miami is goin to come out angry and jump out on us early.


----------



## L

This is going to be a tough and close game.


----------



## Jizzy

Blowout City! 

As furious as the Heat may be for getting spanked on Nat'l TV, they CANNOT guard our Big Three. Look at what the Bulls perimeter players did to the likes of Shimmyboy, Posey, and Payton. And the Heat actually had to use Chris Quinn and Kapono early, which is a sad sight for Heat fans. MWill will have a breakout game. Easy 15 point win.


----------



## ZÆ

I'm going to do something with PhotoShop and the KTTG, I'm just waiting to be inspired by something.


----------



## arhie

I can't wait for this game. Even though its regular season, we can find out the heats weaknesses and exploit them in the playoffs, There is no need for a half court game, once in a while its ok. But the nets are at their best against the heat, when shaq and wade screw up and turn it over.


----------



## thenetsfan

is this game is on espn


----------



## Jizzy

^ Nope, TheNetsfan.

Quick question about Comcast. Does Comcast digital cable provide YES as a local channel or is it ordered?


----------



## Dumpy

ZÆ said:


> I'm going to do something with PhotoShop and the KTTG, I'm just waiting to be inspired by something.


I think it looks great


----------



## Vinsane

thenetsfan said:


> is this game is on espn


no that's next week


----------



## jerkstore

a big game for antonie? will frank put him on wade? will hassan make a pre-garbage time appearance?

nets by 10+


----------



## thenetsfan

Vinsane said:


> no that's next week


oh ok im trying to get my dad to get tickets 4 that game hopefully im going


----------



## theKidd-5

LOL! doesnt kidds stats look godly?


----------



## Brolic

Quick question about Comcast. Does Comcast digital cable provide YES as a local channel or is it ordered?[/QUOTE]

yeah I have Comcast Digital YES is a local station.


----------



## Krakista

I am wondering how Gary Payton is going to last a fast-paced game going against JKidd and MWill.

I just hope our 2 PGs can convince Pat Riley to pick up Jeff McInnis.


----------



## ghoti

Dumpy said:


> I think it looks great


I made a few small changes to make things more legible, but I agree.

Not two keys, or four, a good amount is three.

Looking sweet. Good stuff, too. 

I wonder if they'll wear red or blue?


----------



## pinoyVCfan

I hope we can have a feast of Vinsanity and Snackbar goodness.


----------



## elsaic15

marcus should havea HUGE game tonight


----------



## Dumpy

ghoti said:


> I made a few small changes to make things more legible, but I agree.
> 
> Not two keys, or four, a good amount is three.
> 
> Looking sweet. Good stuff, too.
> 
> I wonder if they'll wear red or blue?


"A blue Uniform is what I wish"

wrote Dumpy to his friend Ghoti.

There's one thing I forgot to put in the keys:

The continued health of Jason Kidd's knees.


----------



## ghoti

Dumpy said:


> "A blue Uniform is what I wish"
> 
> wrote Dumpy to his friend Ghoti.
> 
> There's one thing I forgot to put in the keys:
> 
> The continued health of Jason Kidd's knees.


A KNEE INJURY?!

INCONCEIVABLE!!


----------



## Dumpy

ghoti said:


> A KNEE INJURY?!
> 
> INCONCEIVABLE!!


oh, ****. I forgot about the "cliffs of vinsanity."


----------



## Petey

Crap, forgot to set the DVR this morning when I left.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

ghoti said:


> A KNEE INJURY?!
> 
> INCONCEIVABLE!!


that time

you didn't rhyme


----------



## Netted

Nice job with the keys Dumpy. :biggrin: 

Guys we need a better picture of Boki. He looks like some pale pimply faced high schooler in that current photo. He's a new star know!


----------



## lukewarmplay

they should put ilic on shaq for a few minutes, just for him to see what it's like.

fine: yes, and then he should jump on shaq's back and put him in a chokehold till he passes out. and then go on to match wits with gary payton.


----------



## Netted

I want to see Mile block Zo :biggrin: 

Maybe Boki can do to Mourning what he did to Malone?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

After the Heat game, the Nets won't play again until next Wednesday.

I wonder if they'll return to Jersey right away, or stay at Miami for the night.
Because if they do stay, I hope they won't be partying again. Night life in Miami is so tempting.


----------



## Mogriffjr

good job dumpy and ZAE...

I think the NEts will come out guns-a-blazing...I also think M-Will's gonna have a good game as well.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I think the Nets will go small, and will run and gun again.
They should take advantage of JWill's absence, and tire them early in the game. This will also neutralize Shaq, Zo, and Haslem.


----------



## IbizaXL

im digging the graphics in the game thread. i feel like im about to watch a movie or something. lol

Should be a good game :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL

YankeeNETicS said:


> After the Heat game, the Nets won't play again until next Wednesday.
> 
> I wonder if they'll return to Jersey right away, or stay at Miami for the night.
> *Because if they do stay, I hope they won't be partying again. Night life in Miami is so tempting.*


shhhh.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Gio305 said:


> im digging the graphics in the game thread. i feel like im about to watch a movie or something. lol
> 
> Should be a good game :cheers:


Thanks, will Kapono be the 3rd guy off the bench?

Can't wait for tonight, should be a fun game


----------



## Netted

YankeeNETicS said:


> *After the Heat game, the Nets won't play again until next Wednesday.*
> 
> I wonder if they'll return to Jersey right away, or stay at Miami for the night.
> Because if they do stay, I hope they won't be partying again. Night life in Miami is so tempting.


That is going to feel like an eternity.


----------



## ZÆ

YankeeNETicS said:


> After the Heat game, the Nets won't play again until next Wednesday.
> 
> I wonder if they'll return to Jersey right away, or stay at Miami for the night.
> Because if they do stay, I hope they won't be partying again. Night life in Miami is so tempting.


They must be coming back tonight because tomorrow they are having practice.


----------



## Lord-SMX

i likey the updated game thread first post!


----------



## Real

Just under two hours 'till the tip! Can't wait for this one. I've been waiting for another shot at the Heat since May, and I can't wait to see the new bench play against the champions.


----------



## Petey

Ah man, I am going to miss one exciting game. Please remember, 'NJ Nets fans, stay classy'.

Try to avoid the Miami Heat forum.

Thanks.

Go Nets!

-Petey


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ZÆ said:


> Thanks, will Kapono be the 3rd guy off the bench?


I hope not. Third guy would probably be Chris Quinn who's the backup pg right now.


----------



## elsaic15

almost game time, only a hr left

GOOOOOOOO NETSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Real

Michelle Beadle up next! She's interviewing Nenad.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Oooh Beadle, nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

what she say to nenad?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonskills said:


> what she say to nenad?


 the usual stuff...what he's been working on...any goals...does he feel the pressure


----------



## Kidd's Nets

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> the usual stuff...what he's been working on...any goals...does he feel the pressure


ok thanks. im predicting nenad is gonna get 22 pts. 10 rebounds, 2 assists today. he feels guilty about his performance in the playoffs.

when's this thing starting, anyways? i can't watch on tv, have to view the boxscores  i know, sad.


----------



## ghoti

A little tip for those with Cablevision HD channels.

The picture on the HD channel (715) is clearer than on YES (70).

The HD channel did not carry the road games last year.


----------



## BeeOBee

Larry Frank on Marcus Williams on the radio pregame:

"You just trust him."


----------



## Dumpy

$3 says our Wright and Williams outplays their Wright and Williams.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonskills said:


> ok thanks. im predicting nenad is gonna get 22 pts. 10 rebounds, 2 assists today. he feels guilty about his performance in the playoffs.
> 
> when's this thing starting, anyways? i can't watch on tv, have to view the boxscores  i know, sad.


 Should be in a few minutes. Marv and Mark are just doing their little pregame talk


----------



## HB

Dang it, its the Heat broadcast am getting


----------



## Real

I want Zo to get dunked on three times tonight.


----------



## HB

Dumpy said:


> $3 says our Wright and Williams outplays their Wright and Williams.


Well their Williams is injured


----------



## Real

Dumpy said:


> $3 says our Wright and Williams outplays their Wright and Williams.


No bet. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumpy

HB said:


> Well their Williams is injured


I still think we can take them.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

audio/video?


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Real said:


> I want Zo to get dunked on three times tonight.


YA! VC on Zo doing the same dunk!
or VC on Zo doing the same dunk but then he 180's it and slams it in reverse.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Sidenote:
meanwhile in toronto, chris bosh has 10 and 6 in the first quarter.
Nets Defense?


----------



## jarkid

let's go nets, go go go , hurry up to start !

i am here again ... let's go nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

kweli109 said:


> audio/video?


 no free online ones that I know of.


----------



## Real

Who is that chick in the Vontage commercials? 

Damn...


----------



## Kid Chocolate

crap, thanks tmac


----------



## jarkid

8:40 now, why not start?

damn you , NBA.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> let's go nets, go go go , hurry up to start !
> 
> i am here again ... let's go nets.


 From the other side of the globe, I'm impressed!


----------



## Lord-SMX

did the game start


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Real said:


> Who is that chick in the Vontage commercials?
> 
> Damn...


 :laugh:

I'll research later.


----------



## Real

Lord-SMX said:


> did the game start


Not yet.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> did the game start


 I heard them doing the player introductions in the background.

Tip off is just about to happen.


----------



## AND1NBA

I hate the HEAT's SUN channel. It makes me sick.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> From the other side of the globe, I'm impressed!


haha, yes, it's only AM 08:30 now..

and i went to bed at AM 04:00..

but now i'm getting up so early, the damn NBA isn't starting the GAME !!


----------



## BeeOBee

Carino just said that our starting lineup is 45-20 playing together since last year.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

hey jarkid.
its tipoff time!!


----------



## ZÆ

Heat Win the tip


----------



## jarkid

They don't have J-will.

kill them !


----------



## Real

Heat with very good ball movement despite the turnover.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat win the tip. Shaq called for a three second.

Nenad misses a jumper, heat get it back.

Wade hits. 2-0 Heat.


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

0-2 - Heat


----------



## HB

Kidd left Wade open on that


----------



## Real

Damn...


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

0-4 - Heat


----------



## BeeOBee

Carter guarding Payton..Kidd on Wade.


----------



## jarkid

oh no.. 4-0 Heat.

we can not lose again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ misses, rebound heat.

Shaq hits. 4-0 Heat.

Vince fouled by Wade, his first.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Payton, his first.

Collins mises, rebound Walker.

Haslem misses, rebound Vince.

Vince drives, blocking foul on shaq. His first.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

you guys are WAY faster than the nba.com boxscores and courtside live things


----------



## Real

GP, Wade, Shaq all with a foul, that's a good start.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

2-4 - MIA


----------



## Real

4-2 Miami


----------



## jarkid

VC is fouled by Shaq.

2 of 2 are good.


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

2-6 - MIA


----------



## Real

Nice save by Jason Kidd.

Last touch Miami


----------



## jarkid

we have a bad percentage.


----------



## Real

No more ****ing open shots...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits the first, and the second. 4-2 Heat.

Walker hits. 6-2 Heat.

Collins misses, rebound Haslem.
Kidd with the steal, out of bounds off Miami.
RJ misses, rebound Shaq.
Haslem hits. 8-2 Heat.


----------



## ZÆ

Hasslem for 2

2-8 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

5-8 - MIA


----------



## HB

Vince for 3


----------



## jarkid

it's a VC three.

is VC going to get 82 points tonight?


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2 plus the foul

O'Neal misses the free throw

5-10 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits a three. 8-5 Heat.

Shaq hits and gets fouled by Collins. Misses the FT, rebound Nets.

Nenad hits a jumper. 10-7 Heat


----------



## Real

Nice Nenad..keep shooting


----------



## Kidd's Nets

jarkid said:


> it's a VC three.
> 
> is VC going to get 82 points tonight?


hell yeah.


----------



## HB

I like the D on Wade by Kidd


----------



## jarkid

No defense.... :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad Krstic for 2

7-10 - MIA

Gary Payton for 2

7-12 - MIA


----------



## jerkstore

cold start for nets


----------



## Real

Goaltending, and 1.

Not a heads up play by Wade.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Payton hits. 12-7 Heat.

RJ called for the travel.
Payton misses, rebound Nets.

RJ gets fouled, and then there is a goaltending. Hits the FT. 12-10 Heat.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2 plus the foul

Richard Jefferson hits the free throw

10-12 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

RJ made a layup and fouled by haslem.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

krstic block on payton


----------



## jarkid

it's time for mikki moore to kill haslem.


----------



## Real

Now it's Udonis Haslem with a foul.

That's GP, Wade, Shaq, and UD with two, Heat over the limit 5 minutes in.


----------



## jerkstore

heat racking up fouls :biggrin:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

I Love How Active Our Game Threads Are Compared To Other Team's


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Payton misses a three, rebound Vince.

Nenad fouled by Haslem, his second. Posey in for him.

Heat over the limit.

Nenad hits both. 12-12.


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad Krstic to the free throw line for 2
Krstic hits both

12-12


----------



## GM3

Tied game at 12

under 7 minutes to go


----------



## jarkid

tell them, who is the real championship.

they are a fake !


----------



## BeeOBee

jerkstore said:


> heat racking up fouls :biggrin:


True...it will pay off late in the game.


----------



## Real

Wade gets his second, reaching in on Jason Collins!!!


----------



## HB

Ah ha, Wade with two fouls. Haslem with two also.


----------



## GM3

jarkid said:


> tell them, who is the real championship.
> 
> they are a fake !


They sure felt real last year. Can't take that away from them.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins to the free throw line for 2
Collins hits both

14-12 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

prelude to a 8-0 run?


----------



## Real

Now this forces Pat to play Dorell Wright. 

Pat must be pissed...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, rebound Nets.

Collins fouled by Wade! His second, and another foul on the Heat!

Collins hits both and the Nets take the lead, 14-12.

Dorell Wright in for Wade.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

14-14


----------



## jarkid

jason collins is good at his free throw now...

maybe he is really healthy.


----------



## Real

Come on, get agressive on D!


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

14-16 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq hits, 14-14.

Nenad misses, rebound Collins. Nets turn it over.
Walker hits. 16-14 Heat.

Kidd called for a travel.

Time out.


----------



## jarkid

GM3 said:


> They sure felt real last year. Can't take that away from them.


ya, i just think they fluke last year.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> jason collins is good at his free throw now...
> 
> maybe he is really healthy.


 I hope so. He doesn't put up big numbers, but the Nets need him to be able to play.


----------



## jarkid

after timeout, play the best.


----------



## BeeOBee

Rest Kidd now! We need him to rest while Wade is on teh bench.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jerkstore said:


> heat racking up fouls :biggrin:


 Yep, the Nets need to keep driving and getting to the line. Make them have to beat us with their bench.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yep, the Nets need to keep driving and getting to the line. Make them have to beat us with their bench.


D-wade is on the bench now?

ok, let's fire !


----------



## TheMann

Please dont double on Shaq that just opens other guys up!


----------



## Real

Nice pass to Collins! 

Dorell Wright the guilty party.


----------



## GM3

Gotta dunk that Collins!

snackbar!


----------



## HB

I still find it funny they actually pass the ball to Collins in pick and roll situations


----------



## Kidd's Nets

I'm going for 500 posts tonight!!


----------



## jarkid

I wish Marcus Williams won't be afraid for playing against the heat.

and to play against payton.


----------



## FOMW

Marcus has substituted gum for a mouthguard tonight. Hmm.


----------



## jerkstore

:cheers: Light em' up Marcus


----------



## squaleca

whats it matter when all the fouls are gonna get called on us in the po's!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams in for Kidd

Shaq misses, rebound RJ.
Collins gets fouled by someone...Wright I think.
Collins misses both....lane violation on the second one...misses again

Nachbar in for Nenad.

Walker hits. 18-14 Heat.


----------



## Real

Boki is in


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

Jefferson for 2

16-18 - MIA


----------



## AND1NBA

Oh great, Fatoine is killin us.


----------



## GM3

19-16 Miami

Wright in.


----------



## jarkid

FOMW said:


> Marcus has substituted gum for a mouthguard tonight. Hmm.


maybe that helps him to reduce the nervous.


----------



## ZÆ

Defecnive 3 seconds on Nets
Heat hit the free throw

16-18 - MIA


----------



## Kidd's Nets

We got this one. Heat in foul trouble and we're only trailing by 2. GO NETS!!


----------



## jarkid

AND1NBA said:


> Oh great, Fatoine is killin us.


play Mikki.. the only asnwer to shut down Fatoine.


----------



## Real

Man, this game is making me more tense than usual.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and hits. 18-16 Heat.

Defensive 3 second called on the Nets. Payton hits the FT. 19-16 Heat.
D.Wright misses a three, rebound collins. 
Nachbar misses, rebound Heat.

Collins out, Moore in.


----------



## GM3

GM3 said:


> 19-16 Miami
> 
> Wright in.


wrong Wright.

Marcus, VC, RJ, Boki, Moore


----------



## Real

Bostjan for 3!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nachbar hits the three! 19-19!


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 3

19-19


----------



## jerkstore

nachbar for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

Boki for 3


----------



## jarkid

Boki for 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Payton called for an offensive foul.

Time out. 19-19 tie.


----------



## Real

Payton has 2. 

Chris Quinn is going to come in.


----------



## ravor44

BOKI!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

tied game at 19.

Slow pace.

Boki nailed a 3.

Marcus looking good early on, but almost had a turnover.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

so apparently nachbar got a 3?

10 ppl had to say it, lol.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

GM3 said:


> wrong Wright.
> 
> Marcus, VC, RJ, Boki, Moore


 Yeah, this two Wrights thing is going to get confusing, especially when they're guarding eachother.


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow this entire page basically says one thing... boki for 3!


----------



## jerkstore

I don't know if anyone noticed, but Nachbar hit a 3 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonskills said:


> so apparently nachbar got a 3?
> 
> 10 ppl had to say it, lol.


 :laugh:


----------



## FOMW

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, this two Wrights thing is going to get confusing, especially when they're guarding eachother.


So are you saying that two Wrights make a wrong?


----------



## AJC NYC

Boki for 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> wow this entire page basically says one thing... boki for 3!


 It's all people saying that he hit it and people saying how people are saying that he hit it.


----------



## jarkid

sixers 46 : magic 41...

maybe the sixers are going to make some noises this year..


----------



## BeeOBee

Boki with the triple!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FOMW said:


> So are you saying that two Wrights make a wrong?


 my head is going to explode.

Wright vs. Wright! It's happening.


----------



## Real

Antoine Wright for 3


----------



## GM3

Wright for 3!


----------



## HB

Wright for 3


----------



## ZÆ

Wright for 3

22-19 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Antoine for 3........ :curse: 

oh he is Wright . :biggrin:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Wright got the triple!!


----------



## GM3

Wright watch:

3 points, 1 rebound


----------



## jarkid

get out of there.. you are done.. mourning.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The Good Wright hits, 22-19 Nets.

The Flexing ******* gets fouled by Nachbar, his first. Misses the first, misses the second, rebound RJ.


----------



## ravor44

Wright and Boki each has 3!!!


----------



## squaleca

VC stop forcing!!!


----------



## GM3

RJ you goon.

tunrover on nets.

Now Wright blew by Wright for a 2.

22-21 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Dorel Wright for 2

22-21 - NETS


----------



## GM3

Wright watch.

5 points, 3 rebounds.


----------



## HB

wow that was a crazy block by Mikki


----------



## ZÆ

Wright for 2

24-21 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets turn it over. 

The Bad Wright hits. 22-21 Nets.

Nachbar drives, flexed by that ***.

Moore with the HUGE block. Nachbar misses the three, GOod Wright with the rebound and the lay in. 24-21 Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

wat linup do we got out there?


----------



## jerkstore

MOORE of that!!!


----------



## jarkid

good job, mikki moore has a shotblock on payton...

Antoine Wright tells Dorrell Wright, you are the real Wright.


----------



## GM3

24-21 Nets.

Wright looked good so did Wright I guess.


----------



## ZÆ

24-21 - NETS
End of the 1st


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bad Wright misses, rebound RJ.

Nets holding for one. Williams Misses.

*END OF THE FIRST*
Nets 24
Heat 21


----------



## Lord-SMX

wait what happened?


----------



## Real

Holy **** Mikki Moore. :banana:


----------



## squaleca

at this point in the season id rather see the team lose and the bench play well and get confidence than us win and the bench not play well


----------



## uptown4784

Nice block by moore


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> VC stop forcing!!!


 Vince has been out of the game for a while.


----------



## FOMW

squaleca said:


> VC stop forcing!!!


HUH? VC gets bashed even when he's on the bench, LMAO.


----------



## jmk

RJ didn't look happy with Marcus after that last play.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

m-will by end of game: 8 pts. 8 assists


----------



## D-blockrep2

big up to Wright I love the hustle


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> wait what happened?


 Nachbar drove, went for the dunk and Zo blocked it away.

Payton (I think?) drove for a layup and Mikki blocked it and it bounced off the backboard.


----------



## Real

squaleca said:


> at this point in the season id rather see the team lose and the bench play well and get confidence than us win and the bench not play well


I'd like both.


----------



## ravor44

Moore, Wright, Williams and Boki! :banana:


----------



## GM3

Bad Wright nickname is awesome.

Anyway Marcus should have taken that 3, he thought it over and went for a 2. Hes still running the poing quite well though.


----------



## jarkid

we are much different right now !!

our bench last post-season against the Heat:

*Vaughn, Murray, J.Thomas *

now

* Marcus, Boki, A.Wright, and the snake Mikki *

don't forget we don't have Clifford Robinson right now... and Josh Boone.

they are fluke !!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonskills said:


> m-will by end of game: 8 pts. 8 assists


 I'll take that out of him. Much better then anything we've gotten out of any of Kidd's backups.


----------



## dfunk15

FOMW said:


> HUH? VC gets bashed even when he's on the bench, LMAO.


might be sarcastic since Vince got to touch the ball like 5 times


----------



## GM3

What happened to Wade there? A ghost tried to the steal?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

GM3 said:


> Bad Wright nickname is awesome.
> 
> Anyway Marcus should have taken that 3, he thought it over and went for a 2. Hes still running the poing quite well though.


 :laugh: I figured Bad Wright and Good Wright was a perfect way to tell them apart.

Not that I really dislike Dorrell, but he's the bad one in this situation.


----------



## jarkid

GM3 said:


> Bad Wright nickname is awesome.
> 
> Anyway Marcus should have taken that 3, he thought it over and went for a 2. Hes still running the poing quite well though.




:laugh:...


bad wright = Heat. Dorrell Wright <= Fake

good wright = Nets. Antoine Wright. :biggrin:


----------



## Real

I'm loving the bench right now.


----------



## GM3

Wade fouled on that jumper by Marcus.

Wright watch

5 points 4 rebounds.


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 2 free throws

24-23 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits two from the line. 24-23 Nets.

Nenad back in for Moore. Vince back in for Wright.

Nenad hits! 26-23 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

26-23 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

this bench is good !!!
GO NETS! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

28-23 - NETS


----------



## HB

The defense on Wade has been excellent


----------



## Real

Vince Carter gets the friendly roll.

Udonis Haslem hits the J


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Haslem misses, rebound Nets. Vince gets the friendly roll. 28-23 Nets.

Haslem hits. 28-25 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Haslem for 2

28-25 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

are zo and shaq on the court in the same time?


----------



## GM3

Bad descion there by Wright, what the hell was Vince supposed to do with that?

and then gives a 3 point play to Wade on the other end.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Heat.

Wade hits and gets fouled by Good Wright. Hits the FT. 28-28.


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2 plus the foul
Wade hits the free throw

28-28


----------



## jarkid

damn, wade ties the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jerkstore said:


> this bench is good !!!
> GO NETS! :clap:


 I know its only 2 games, but they seem much better then last year.


----------



## dfunk15

Omg, he gets that call? They don't even call that little of contact in Wnba


----------



## AJC NYC

jarkid said:


> we are much different right now !!
> 
> our bench last post-season against the Heat:
> 
> *Vaughn, Murray, J.Thomas *
> 
> now
> 
> * Marcus, Boki, A.Wright, and the snake Mikki *
> 
> don't forget we don't have Clifford Robinson right now... and Josh Boone.
> 
> they are fluke !!


And Eddie House


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> And Eddie House


haha. ya.


----------



## HB

Good D Vince, 3 fouls on Wade


----------



## ZÆ

Wade's 3rd foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses.

Foul on Wade!!! His third! Nice play by vince to draw the charge


----------



## ghoti

I hope Carter's hand is ok.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

3 fouls on wade!!


----------



## jarkid

oh sweet, wade has 3 foul.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

30-28 - NETS


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> I hope Carter's hand is ok.


Yup just scored over Posey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 30-28 Nets.

Good Wright with the steal, gets fouled on the break by Bad Wright

Heat picking up fouls a lot again this quarter


----------



## Real

I love this. If the Nets drive all day and aren't careless Miami might finish with 4 players.


----------



## ZÆ

Wright with the steal and draws the shooting foul
Wright hits 2 free throws

32-28 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Good Wright is fouled by Bad Wright.

or Best Wright vs Worst Wright ?


----------



## GM3

Wright with the steal and now nails two FT's, nice!

Wright watch

7 points, 4 rebounds, 1 steal.


----------



## ghoti

Jason "Human Pylon" Kapono.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

hope kidd turns it on later. want him to average a trip-dub these first 10 games or so.


----------



## Real

Not a good shot by VC.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright hits both (so glad he can hit them this year) 32-28 Nets.

Kapono misses, rebound Vince.
VC misses from way down town, rebound Heat.
Shaq turns it over. Good Wright misses . 
Posey misses, rebound Nenad.

Vince lost a contact?

Nenad hits. 34-28 Nets.

Time out.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

34-28 - NETS


----------



## GM3

NYCbballfan may be right about Wright and his first step when dunking.

I don't agree with the speed because hes pretty quick but Wright should have finished that with a dunk but couldn't.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

krstic for 2


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I like what I'm seeing so far.

Keep it up guys.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

GM3 said:


> Wright with the steal and now nails two FT's, nice!
> 
> Wright watch
> 
> 7 points, 4 rebounds, 1 steal.


 Damn, I didn't know his stats were like that already. Good stuff.


----------



## ghoti

Nets Bench > Heat Bench

:clap:


----------



## Real

Vince Cater is getting the **** kicked out him, and he keeps responding.


----------



## jarkid

Krstic for 2.

VC's mid range is much better than Dwade.


----------



## dfunk15

vince is like a pinball tonight


----------



## jmk

I'm really loving how great the bench is playing. And then we're going to get Cliffy, Boone, and House. Very, very deep.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

I'm A Basketballboards Player Now!!!!!!!! 502 Posts!!!!! Whooooo

The Nets Are Winning This Game No Matter What ^^^^good Sign


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

34-30 - NETS

Carter for 2

36-30 - NETS


----------



## ghoti

Somebody man up and "Reggie Evans" Walker, please.


----------



## GM3

36-30 Nets.

Man I love Collins but really ticks me off when he cant finish plays like that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Walker hits. 34-30 Nets.
Carter answers. 36-30 Nets

Shaq misses, foul called on Carter, his second.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Alright, I gotta run. Keep up with the good work on the gamethread everyone!

I'll catch you all later.


----------



## ghoti

GM3 said:


> 36-30 Nets.
> 
> Man I love Collins but really ticks me off when he cant finish plays like that.


He can finish just fine if the other team is still in the huddle and 43% or more of the crowd goes to the concession stand.


----------



## jarkid

contract year for VC.


----------



## Real

Ah man don't give them anything!!


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 3

36-33 - NETS


----------



## GM3

Under 5 minutes to play

36-33 Nets.

Payton just hit a 3.


----------



## jarkid

damn... payton for 3.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Kidd with a VERY quiet game following his triple double.
1 asist 1 rebound


----------



## ghoti

Dark Knight said:


> I'm really loving how great the bench is playing. And then we're going to get Cliffy, Boone, and House. Very, very deep.


What about Vaughn's awesome defense? What about that? Huh?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Dark Knight said:


> I'm really loving how great the bench is playing. And then we're going to get Cliffy, Boone, and House. Very, very deep.


Everyone happy. Bench getting their PT, and starters getting their rests.


----------



## dfunk15

over the back not called on Haslem leads to nets foul,


----------



## Lord-SMX

how we guys looking?


----------



## FOMW

Carter was MUGGED on that last trip down where he posted and drove the lane. Where's this supposed favoring of offensive players on the calls??


----------



## Lord-SMX

3:58 MIA - S. O'Neal missed the first free throw
3:58 NJ - Shooting foul on N. Krstic
4:03 MIA - U. Haslem offensive rebound
4:05 MIA - S. O'Neal missed a 7-foot jumper in the lane
4:20 MIA - J. Kapono defensive rebound
4:22 NJ - V. Carter missed a 9-foot fade away jumper in the lane
4:46 MIA - G. Payton made a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: U. Haslem
5:07 NJ - Bad pass by N. Krstic
5:13 NJ - J. Kidd defensive rebound
5:15 MIA - J. Kapono missed an 18-foot jumper from the left wing


----------



## jerkstore

what's the secret to pat riley's hairdo?


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits 1 of 2 free throws

36-34 - NETS


----------



## Real

Shaquille O'Neal at the line makes me happy.


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> What about Vaughn's awesome defense? What about that? Huh?


and that defense made Nets was getting into early foul trouble in the 4th quarter in the playoffs.


----------



## dfunk15

flop


----------



## YankeeNETicS

FOMW said:


> Carter was MUGGED on that last trip down where he posted and drove the lane. Where's this supposed favoring of offensive players on the calls??


There's a fine print that came with it.  Applies only to home team.


----------



## Lord-SMX

YankeeNETicS said:


> Everyone happy. Bench getting their PT, and starters getting their rests.


 i agree... now our starters can altest make a 2nd half push if necessary


----------



## GM3

Walker is being doing that the whole game and now they call it.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Lord-SMX said:


> 3:58 MIA - S. O'Neal missed the first free throw
> 3:58 NJ - Shooting foul on N. Krstic
> 4:03 MIA - U. Haslem offensive rebound
> 4:05 MIA - S. O'Neal missed a 7-foot jumper in the lane
> 4:20 MIA - J. Kapono defensive rebound
> 4:22 NJ - V. Carter missed a 9-foot fade away jumper in the lane
> 4:46 MIA - G. Payton made a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: U. Haslem
> 5:07 NJ - Bad pass by N. Krstic
> 5:13 NJ - J. Kidd defensive rebound
> 5:15 MIA - J. Kapono missed an 18-foot jumper from the left wing


where'd you get that?

nets are gona get it on in the 2nd half.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kapono for 2

36-36


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## HB

Nenad pulled to the ground, no foul?


----------



## Lord-SMX

jasonskills said:


> where'd you get that?
> 
> nets are gona get it on in the 2nd half.


 whats the score?


----------



## jerkstore

I think the heat will run out of gas before the 4th quarter.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Lord-SMX said:


> whats the score?


36-36 Heat possesion.


----------



## dfunk15

good time out, Nets need to settle down


----------



## Lord-SMX

2:19 - Official timeout
2:19 MIA - Foul on A. Walker
2:23 MIA - A. Walker steals the ball from V. Carter
2:28 NJ - J. Kidd defensive rebound
2:30 MIA - U. Haslem missed a 17-foot jumper from the left wing
2:45 MIA - J. Kapono defensive rebound
2:47 NJ - R. Jefferson missed a layup
2:49 MIA - J. Kapono made a 19-foot jumper from the left wing. Assist: G. Payton
2:56 MIA - A. Walker defensive rebound
2:58 NJ - N. Krstic missed a 13-foot jumper in the lane


----------



## Lord-SMX

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Aike0jA3v9GSzxYHUSUDJMS8vLYF?gid=2006110314


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Lord-SMX said:


> 2:19 - Official timeout
> 2:19 MIA - Foul on A. Walker
> 2:23 MIA - A. Walker steals the ball from V. Carter
> 2:28 NJ - J. Kidd defensive rebound
> 2:30 MIA - U. Haslem missed a 17-foot jumper from the left wing
> 2:45 MIA - J. Kapono defensive rebound
> 2:47 NJ - R. Jefferson missed a layup
> 2:49 MIA - J. Kapono made a 19-foot jumper from the left wing. Assist: G. Payton
> 2:56 MIA - A. Walker defensive rebound
> 2:58 NJ - N. Krstic missed a 13-foot jumper in the lane


where'd you get that?

EDIT: thx


----------



## Lord-SMX

jasonskills said:


> where'd you get that?
> 
> EDIT: thx


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Aike0jA3v9GSzxYHUSUDJMS8vLYF?gid=2006110314


----------



## GM3

RJ is not having a good game.


----------



## Real

James Posey nice shot


----------



## ZÆ

Posey for 2

36-38 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

RJ, stop missing the shot.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

FG% doesn't look good.


----------



## Real

Mikki Moore!!


----------



## ZÆ

Moore for 2

38-38


----------



## dfunk15

cant believe how many open looks Jefferson missed so far


----------



## AND1NBA

RJ is sucking in this game. He's rushing his shot


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

38-40 - MIA


----------



## adawgg23

6ers are winning, Celtics winning, Knicks losing, and Raps winning. 

We need this game


----------



## Real

Mikki Moore didn't even touch him.


----------



## jarkid

terrible 2nd quarter. i wish it is going to be better in the 2nd half.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

I don't see how we're still in this game if our TO's are the same and our FG% is nearly 9% lower and we're being outrebounded.


----------



## HB

good ole toine, cant be trusted to make freethrows


----------



## ZÆ

Walker hits 1 of 2 free throws

38-41 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

41-41


----------



## HB

Huge 3


----------



## Cormegadadon

hmmm this is interesting no williams no wade and the heat seem to be competing


plus i love how wright is playing

walker waits to get to the heat and plays good


----------



## jmk

These fouls are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## jarkid

shooting foul on carter in the last 2 second :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

Payton hits 2 free throws

41-43 - MIA


----------



## Kidd's Nets

terrible quarter for both teams. 

VC!! MOURNING IS IN THERE!!! STUFF 'IM ALREADY!!!!


----------



## jarkid

ya, kidd for 3.


----------



## ZÆ

41-43 - MIA
Half Time


----------



## dfunk15

Wade plays 9 mins and Nets are down by 2 at halftime, nice job taking advantage of it guys


----------



## jarkid

Nets down by 2 in the half.

kill them in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cormegadadon

pretty good game RJ is horrible out there tonight hopefully he can make amends in 2nd half.

Wade has been contain but for how long.

also love how wright is playing


----------



## Kidd's Nets

HEAT ROSTER:

gary payton
dwyane wade
udonis haslem
antoine walker
shaquille o'neal
dorell wright
james posey
jason kapono
alonzo mourning
earl barron
wayne simmien
chris quinn
*bribed refs
*


----------



## big furb

dfunk15 said:


> Wade plays 9 mins and Nets are down by 2 at halftime, nice job taking advantage of it guys


Hey, who woulda thought that RJ would be sucking this much or that Fatoine would be playing so damn well.


----------



## jarkid

jasonskills said:


> HEAT ROSTER:
> 
> gary payton
> dwyane wade
> udonis haslem
> antoine walker
> shaquille o'neal
> dorell wright
> james posey
> jason kapono
> alonzo mourning
> earl barron
> wayne simmien
> chris quinn
> *bribed refs x 3
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

meanwhile, bosh having a good game. 24 and 11!


----------



## Vincesanity91

beat Miami!!!!!


----------



## HitmanNets

go nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

:00.0 Halftime
:00.0 NJ - Offensive rebound
:00.2 NJ - V. Carter missed a 62-foot three-pointer from beyond midcourt
:01.9 NJ - M. Williams enters game for M. Moore
:01.9 NJ - 20 sec timeout
:01.9 MIA - G. Payton hit the second free throw
:01.9 MIA - G. Payton hit the first free throw
:01.9 NJ - Shooting foul on V. Carter
:06.9 NJ - J. Kidd made a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: R. Jefferson
:32.2 MIA - A. Walker hit the second free throw


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Vincesanity91 said:


> beat Miami!!!!!


that was random.

don't worry, we will. kidd only played 7 minutes according to nba.com


----------



## Kidd's Nets

what they say in the halftime report?


----------



## Kidd's Nets

allen iverson is hot tonight.
31 and 8
12-19 FG
3-3 3FG


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

44-43 - NETS


----------



## Real

37 percent from the field for the Nets, 44 from the Heat.

If we can hit our shots and tighten up the D we should win.


----------



## jarkid

jasonskills said:


> that was random.
> 
> don't worry, we will. kidd only played 7 minutes according to nba.com


in fact, 24 minutes.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

45-43 - NETS


----------



## Real

Get Carter


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

45-45


----------



## HB

Can Kidd ever make a layup? Nice dunk by Vince


----------



## jarkid

krstic ties the game...

just make the good defense.. then we could win.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2 plus the foul
Carter hits the free throw

48-45 - NETS


----------



## HB

RJ should be benched


----------



## Real

Kidd doing a solid job on Wade so far..


----------



## Real

Man RJ is just not playing well tonight.


----------



## GM3

Im not loving the way RJ's is playing right now.

His shot is off but keeps shooting that mid range.

He should be attacking the rim.


----------



## jarkid

RJ is so cold...

play antoine wright. 
the good one wright.


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

48-47 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

50-47 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

rj is very off. the heat will meltdown soon.


----------



## Lord-SMX

8:41 MIA - A. Walker made a 7-foot jumper along the right baseline
8:52 MIA - G. Payton defensive rebound
8:55 NJ - R. Jefferson missed a 9-foot running jumper in the lane
9:00 MIA - Personal foul on S. O'Neal
9:06 NJ - V. Carter steals the ball from S. O'Neal
9:07 MIA - S. O'Neal offensive rebound
9:10 MIA - D. Wade missed a 19-foot jumper from the right corner
9:21 MIA - S. O'Neal defensive rebound
9:22 NJ - R. Jefferson missed an 18-foot jumper from the right wing
9:30 NJ - J. Kidd defensive rebound


----------



## Real

Beautiful play by the Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX

wat happened to wayde


----------



## HB

Nenad faked Udonis out of his shoes


----------



## jarkid

GM3 said:


> Im not loving the way RJ's is playing right now.
> 
> His shot is off but keeps shooting that mid range.
> 
> He should be attacking the rim.


RJ increases the rate of midrage shoot this season, i don't think that is a good phenomenon.

but maybe he is scared of injury.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic hits 2 free throws

52-47 - NETS


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Kidd,Carter,Krstic is ON.


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Miami

52-47 - NETS


----------



## GM3

52-47 Nets

Time Out Heat.


----------



## Real

Eww...ZAE is *red.*

Congrats.


----------



## GM3

ZÆ said:


> Krstic hits 2 free throws
> 
> 52-47 - NETS


You got red on you.


----------



## ZÆ

I'm RED!

HAHA Real and JCB


----------



## jarkid

Carter + Krstic >> Carter + D.Howard.

so he doesn't need to go to orlando. :biggrin:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

are there any pics from the game yet?


----------



## Lord-SMX

D.wade? why only 12min?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

:banana: 

Go Nets! Show the Heat who's in control! :clap:


----------



## Real

ZÆ said:


> I'm RED!
> 
> HAHA Real and JCB


JCB you can laugh at. 

You can't laugh at me because in 11 days all will be right


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Lord-SMX said:


> D.wade? why only 12min?


Foul trouble.


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

52-50 - NETS

Jason Kidd for 3

55-50 - NETS


----------



## Real

Jason Kidd for 3!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> D.wade? why only 12min?


 man wtf why the **** do i have to say ****?


----------



## jarkid

Kidd for 33333333 after wade 3.


----------



## HB

Kidd for 3, and why wont refs call Tonie for that offhand shove he does


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

55-52 - NETS


----------



## Real

Watch ESPN show only that alley-oop, and say that Miami is "making a run"


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

57-52 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

57-54 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX

YankeeNETicS said:


> Foul trouble.


 thanx


----------



## YankeeNETicS

jasonskills said:


> are there any pics from the game yet?


Looking for these?


----------



## Lord-SMX

4:43 - Shooting foul
4:43 MIA - D. Wade drives to the hoop for a layup. Assist: S. O'Neal
4:48 MIA - D. Wade offensive rebound
4:50 MIA - G. Payton missed a 17-foot jumper from the right wing
5:11 MIA - U. Haslem defensive rebound
5:13 NJ - J. Kidd missed a 19-foot jumper from the top of the key
5:39 MIA - Finger roll by S. O'Neal
6:01 NJ - N. Krstic made a 19-foot jumper from the right corner. Assist: V. Carter
6:26 MIA - Alley-oop dunk by S. O'Neal. Assist: D. Wade
6:31 MIA - A. Walker defensive rebound


----------



## jarkid

replace RJ for Wright ...


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2 plus the foul and hits the free throw

57-57


----------



## Cormegadadon

damn wade looks like he trying to take it to the next level


----------



## Krstic All-Star

What's wrong with RJ tonight?


----------



## HB

RJ is scared of Walker


----------



## Kidd's Nets

YankeeNETicS said:


> Looking for these?


thanks

watch nba.com use that wade/carter one in the future.


----------



## jarkid

RJ is terrible tonight.. why not attack the rim, what are you afraid?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

HB said:


> RJ is scared of Walker


I'd be scared about a 6'9 animated bobble-head too...


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits 1 of 2 free throws

58-57 - NETS


----------



## VCFSO2000

I love it how the bulk of Carter's misses come from 3 pt attempts.


----------



## Real

Collins with 4, ****


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 2

58-59 - MIA


----------



## GM3

Marcus has to learn that he has to basically play keep away from Collins on those passes.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

58-61 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

we always can not hold the lead..


----------



## ZÆ

Real said:


> JCB you can laugh at.
> 
> You can't laugh at me because in 11 days all will be right


I'm going to give you HELL for those 11 days!


----------



## Kidd's Nets

It'll come down to the 4th quarter. Nets will pull off to a 98-90 win.


----------



## jarkid

Frank is afraid to play the bench right now.


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

60-61 - MIA


----------



## Real

Nets are going to have to keep their composure.


----------



## Real

Good grief!


----------



## jarkid

Marcus Williams, we need you.


----------



## ZÆ

Haslem for 2

60-63 - MIA


----------



## big furb

Bout time Frank, you should've put Wright in for RJ a while back


----------



## HB

Marcus breaking ankles out there


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

64-63 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

O'neal for 2

64-65 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

go nets.... ! don't lose them again.


----------



## ZÆ

64-65 - MIA

End of the 3rd


----------



## jmk

Marcus should *never* have the ball in his hands at the end of the quarter. Pass the ball, young gun!


----------



## jarkid

Wright >> RJ tonight... :curse:


----------



## jerkstore

What a grinder. no offensive flow, for anyone.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Nets Will Own The 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCB

ZÆ said:


> 64-65 - MIA
> 
> End of the 3rd


 oh snap, redness! :smile:


----------



## AJC NYC

Its the refs


----------



## GM3

62-65 Heat to end the 3rd.

Moore cant guard Shaq. Nice job putting Nachbar in he did a job on Walker.

Wililams shot is still off but he is getting to the paint.


----------



## seamusk

is it 65-62 or 65-64? The Heat announcers said 65-62 but the NBA.com says 65-64. thanks!


----------



## dfunk15

nice shot marcus  , how about you dribble a little bit more


----------



## JCB

seamusk said:


> is it 65-62 or 65-64? The Heat announcers said 65-62 but the NBA.com says 65-64. thanks!


 65-62


----------



## FOMW

The blatant missed foul calls when Carter is getting bodied out by Heat big men on p&r traps are REALLY starting to pi$$ me off.


----------



## D-blockrep2

We really need RJ to be hitting shots, dude has been cold all game


----------



## Real

JCB said:


> oh snap, redness! :smile:


You know he laughed at us earlier in the thread, right?


----------



## AJC NYC

We *WILL* win this game


----------



## jarkid

65:62 Heat...


----------



## seamusk

ignore my above request. I see that it was corrected at nba.com


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> We *WILL* win this game


ya... sure.


----------



## ZÆ

Kapono for 2

62-67 - MIA


----------



## Cormegadadon

AJC NYC said:


> Its the refs



no it's the mental toughness that J kidd has said been missing from this team


----------



## JCB

Real said:


> You know he laughed at us earlier in the thread, right?


 No. I'm watching the game.


----------



## Real

Why can't we play like we did to start the third??


----------



## jarkid

go.. don't lose...


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic hits 2 free throws

64-67 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

JCB said:


> No. I'm watching the game.


nice avatar.


----------



## Real

Jason Kapono is no fun without the headband..


----------



## ZÆ

Kapono hits 2 free throws

64-69 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

64-67 ... 

just 3 points game.

damn kapono.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits the tech free throw

65-69 - MIA


----------



## HB

Get RJ out of the game


----------



## dfunk15

and marcus didn't box out now, I know he's a rookie but please play some defense kid


----------



## PetroToZoran

Let's pray for Jefferson to bring his game back.


----------



## mjm1

was IN THE RESTRICTED AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Real

Thank You Refs!


----------



## Real

This game just makes me tooooo nervous..


----------



## jarkid

grab the damn rebounds...


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits 2 free throws

67-69 - MIA


----------



## AJC NYC

Come on Vince Carter take over this game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

It's a good thing the refs changed to the correct call... when the Heat are concerned, I always wonder (whether fair or not, it's on my mind)


----------



## HB

Good D Nenad


----------



## jarkid

PetroToZoran said:


> Let's pray for Jefferson to bring his game back.


RJ should attack the RIM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

wuts up wit vc and the 3's


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets after Krstic draws a foul on Morning

Heat up 2


----------



## jarkid

where is Vince ..?


----------



## dfunk15

nenad with a nice footwork


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> wuts up wit vc and the 3's


he has problem with 3.


----------



## Real

Aw ****


----------



## ZÆ

Morning for 2

67-71 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

RJ sucks...

put in Vince Back..

is Vince injured??


----------



## Real

Come on get a stop..


----------



## dfunk15

tell RJ he's a slasher, not a jump shooter


----------



## mjm1

"Vince, your better than that!"


----------



## Real

How did Zo not get called for a technical?

Nocioni waves his hands on the other hand of the floor the other night and get's T'd up..


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

69-71 - MIA


----------



## mjm1

Carter, banks? hahaha


----------



## Real

The big man is just on his game tonight..


----------



## jarkid

drive your truck to the rim, damn RJ.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

69-73 - MIA


----------



## HB

There you go Vince


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

71-73 - MIA


----------



## mjm1

There you go vc, mid range jumpers are your friends.


----------



## Real

Come on RJ, go to the ****ing basket....


----------



## mjm1

Absolutely Unnacceptable. If you arent hitting shots RJ, YOU ATTACK TO THE RIM.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

73-73


----------



## HB

And RJ keeps taking jumpers, meanwhile Vince is mixing it up


----------



## wizardsfan2006

73-73 tie


----------



## jerkstore

Closeout


----------



## jarkid

stop ****ing shooting...

you damn Richard Jefferson

2-3 layup
1-10 shooting

you are killing this team invisibly by shooting.


----------



## FOMW

For those that knock the VC isos, note how deadly he has been this game and last when he gets the ball between 15 and 18 in the mid-wing area with the side cleared.


----------



## dfunk15

I think RJ is something like 1-10 on his jumpers, 2-3 on layups

edit: i see someone did my math too


----------



## Real

There's that Vontage girl again!!


----------



## Real

Oh god...


----------



## ZÆ

Posey for 3

73-76 - MIA


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## HB

Terrible shot by Vince


----------



## Real

I hate James Posey


----------



## seamusk

These Miami announcers are such ridiculous homers. When the Heat hit a shot they act like noone has ever hit a shot before. 

"Oh my God, that was a 3 POINTER! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?"

"Oh my GOD, that was a 2 POINTER! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?"


----------



## YankeeNETicS

C'mon Nets, you can do this!


----------



## ravor44

Attack RJ! Don't settle for Jump Shots...


----------



## jarkid

always be attacked after ties or lead.


----------



## jarkid

shoot again... RJ..


----------



## mjm1

Richard Jefferson, are you an idiot? I think he trly is right now.


----------



## Real

That sucks. Playing NJ music while having the Heat score on us..


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

73-78 - MIA


----------



## Real

Pleaseeee win


----------



## HB

Just let Vince take everything as silly as that sounds


----------



## PetroToZoran

Put the Snackbar in, atleast he'll make a couple of those shots that RJ is missing all night.


----------



## Cormegadadon

damn shaq trying to go back in time


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

75-78 - MIA


----------



## Jizzy

Mother****in *******s. I hate the ****in Heat. We better not ****in lose this ****in game.


----------



## HitmanNets

game


----------



## TheMann

RJ's poor shooting is costing us this game, he needs to drive or be subbed.


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 3

75-81 - MIA

Carter for 2

77-81 - MIA


----------



## Real

The same thing that killed us in the playoffs is killing us now.

Role players like Posey and Payton hitting clutch shots.


----------



## AJC NYC

Finally RJ


----------



## HitmanNets

why did payton have to hit that 3 old f


----------



## L

See what happens when you attack RJ?


----------



## Lord-SMX

turn it up rj


----------



## HB

Just look at that. RJ you big head, once you drive you get production


----------



## dfunk15

see RJ, *that* is what you are really good at


----------



## njfan5388

And 1


----------



## mjm1

By golly, I think Richard Jeffersons got the idea now!!!!


----------



## jerkstore

wow what a nailbiter, RJ bails himself out a litte. carter doing well, he might win this for us.


----------



## AJC NYC

We Are Going To Win This Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lets Go Nets


----------



## jarkid

if you didn't shoot, we won't lose this game...

damn you RJ, drive drive drive.

or you don't have the driving license.


----------



## ravor44

Continue driving RJ...


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2 plus the foul...
Timeout...
Richard Jefferson hits the free throw

80-81 - MIA


----------



## HitmanNets

81-80 Heat


----------



## Real

I want this win bad...


----------



## jarkid

defense !!!!!!!!!


----------



## HitmanNets

Posey another dagger getting gay game over 84-80 1 min +


----------



## ZÆ

Posey for 3

80-84 - MIA


----------



## Real

Real said:


> The same thing that killed us in the playoffs is killing us now.
> 
> Role players like Posey and Payton hitting clutch shots.


...


----------



## Cormegadadon

role players damn that what makes the heat dangerous


----------



## mjm1

The nets cant play defense, they really cant'


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

82-84 - MIA


----------



## HitmanNets

game over they dont miss now


----------



## Real

Jesus...


----------



## mjm1

I've NEVER SEEN SUCH BULL****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

Gotta give it to Wade. He is really good


----------



## jarkid

hard to win this game.. no defense after scoring..


----------



## Cormegadadon

what the f wade i cant even hate on this man


----------



## HitmanNets

BS shots by heat going in


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2 plus the foul
Wade misses the free throw

82-86 - MIA


----------



## dfunk15

god, everything going Heat way now, Wade's pretty good


----------



## HitmanNets

5th straight loss vs. Miami


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg i ****ing hate the heat


----------



## Vinsane

what is jefferson doin wit the ball


----------



## mjm1

The nets suck, the nets suck!


----------



## jarkid

they always have the way to make the 3 after we score or is close to them.


----------



## ZÆ

Haslem hits 2 free throws

82-88 - MIA

47.3 seconds left in the forth


----------



## NetsFan

whats that bull**** call wade got


----------



## HitmanNets

they had their chance, couldnt get defensive stops


----------



## ravor44

mjm1 said:


> The nets suck, the nets suck!


Don't overreact man...its just 1 game...but I admit that RJ sucks for today...


----------



## Lord-SMX

mjm1 said:


> The nets suck, the nets suck!


 woah man we arn't that bad!


----------



## Cormegadadon

damn well have to just redeem ourselves on next friday it's amazing how this team has a mental lock over the nets


----------



## TheMann

Well that 24 second violation just ended the game for us. Hopefully we can get the win next fri. since they got this one.


----------



## HitmanNets

better f'n beat the jazz


----------



## HitmanNets

of course vince easy shot has to double pump it and bricks it

game over


----------



## Lord-SMX

we need a tmac moment!


----------



## jarkid

the game is over.

nets still have no idea on heat.


----------



## HB

Why?


----------



## mjm1

TAKE A MOTHER ****ING THREE, die just die.


----------



## dfunk15

Nets lose to Heat again, it's not time for that type of play Marcus


----------



## jmk

Yikes. Horrible game for Marcus.


----------



## ZÆ

Payton hits 1 of 2 free throws

82-89 - MIA

Timeout Nets


----------



## Vinsane

no matter who how good u are he is a rookie what the hell is he doin in at this time of the game


----------



## big furb

NetsFan said:


> whats that bull**** call wade got


Stop whining about the refs, they aren't the reason we're about to lose this game.


----------



## jarkid

frank wants mwill to shoot the 3 instead of kidd.


----------



## Cormegadadon

well we are still not ready for the heat i think the nets should really consider making a move or something. nothing drastic as in moving RJ or Vince unless Garnett is on the table but something because i doubt people will be able to stomach being dominated by this team so long


----------



## Real

I'm not watching sportscenter tonight, because I don't really want to hear what they have to say about this. 

John Hollinger will write another article tomorrow.


----------



## HB

Man if only


----------



## jarkid

VC 3 for T mac.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 3

85-89 - MIA

14.2 seconds on the clock
Timeout Heat


----------



## jerkstore

vince from the moon!!!


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> no matter who how good u are he is a rookie what the hell is he doin in at this time of the game


Offense/defense sub for Collins.

Rookie? Who cares about that?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

revenge next week


----------



## mjm1

The ball should have been in his hands the ENTIRE quarter.


----------



## jarkid

Cormegadadon said:


> well we are still not ready for the heat i think the nets should really consider making a move or something. nothing drastic as in moving RJ or Vince unless Garnett is on the table but something because i doubt people will be able to stomach being dominated by this team so long


ya, i hate why this team is always dominated by the damn heat.


----------



## jarkid

RJ is the cancer in this game...


----------



## HB

Great game, the Heat are for real


----------



## ZÆ

James Posey hits 2 free throws

85-91 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Miami Heat win

85-91 - MIA
Final


----------



## Vinsane

to much faith in players like wright and williams
rj and kidd did nothin for us
kristic and Carter only ones who showed up tonight


----------



## Cormegadadon

HB said:


> Great game, the Heat are for real



the crazy thing is this is not even the real heat team. we have not seen wade explode. you see the real heat during the playoffs similar to the lakers during their run.



> to much faith in players like wright and williams
> rj and kidd did nothin for us
> kristic and Carter only ones who showed up tonight


basically i knew this would be a problem no way a rookie and a second year player can compete with the heat bench. Gary Payton basically looked liked the Glove of old on Marcus Williams.


----------



## L

Carter and Krstic had great games, but everyone else was asleep on both offense and defense. Hopefully RJ learns that his jumpshot is improving, but when he cant hit anything, drive to the basket.

2dumb's reasons on what we did wrong tonight.

1) RJ not driving
2) Williams played horrible defense.
3) Shots werent falling from everyone at the end of each quarter, except for Vince.


----------



## jerkstore

Well, 3 players shy, we still had a chance despite great play from payton. Robinson in the remach, and he might have something to say. Still disappointed, bad RJ game, although it seemed to me he set himself up for a bad game missing his first shot from where Kristic missed his first. Sympathetic miss, I'm sure he was concerned for Nenad not having a bad game. He just never got out of limbo.

****


----------



## da1nonly

Damn...


----------



## Mikii

Krstic was hot tonight. Too bad Nets didnt use him to much. RJ was terrible tonight,same with bench. This is only second game. There is no reason to be mad.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

2dumb2live said:


> 1) *RJ not driving*
> 2) Williams played horrible defense.
> 3) Shots werent falling from everyone at the end of each quarter, except for Vince.


I think RJ's game made the difference. I'm not surprised with the others.


----------



## netsfan5rule

damm.. i wanted to beat the heat, i wanted the nets to beat a good team, we just struggle against the heat, in last two seasons including playoffs we're 4-13 against them


----------



## ZÆ

Vote for the Nets' Player Of The Game against the Maimi Heat (11/3/06)


----------



## L

YankeeNETicS said:


> I think RJ's game made the difference. I'm not surprised with the others.


I expected Williams to play this way, he is just a rookie after all.

As for #3, the Heat just played good D and we struggled.
RJ however, is falling in love with his jumpshot too much.


----------



## big furb

Mikii said:


> Krstic was hot tonight. Too bad Nets didnt use him to much. RJ was terrible tonight,same with bench. This is only second game. There is no reason to be mad.


Yeah, it was a good game and we were in it till the end. It's just a shame that not everyone on the team brought their A game. In the limited minutes he was in the game wright played well. Frank should've sat RJ down and given him more minutes.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

We still have next week. anyways, i'm surprised we didn't get blown out considering they had a fg% and rebounding advantage.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets will crush them at home next week, infront of the National TV ! :curse:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn, it's going to be a long week/weekend. 
Nets won't play until Wednesday. Argh.


----------



## NewJerseyNet

Man Miami/Nj games have to be the most BORING games to watch int he league.

I couldn't even watch all four waters. Thank god Lebron was on at the same time.
Why does our offense look so ****ty still. They are pushing tempo, but then they stop and go into ISO so it doesn't even matter.

Rj Looked like complete ***.
Boki wasn't given enough of a chance, I though either him or Wright should have spelled RJ more the way he was shooting.

Marcus has looked scared for two straight games. I hope that's all it is holding him back. Cause I don't think that can last forever.

Vince/Kristic looked great. Both of them. Really fantastic games. Kristic could have used more touches the way he was scoring tonight.

Horrable coaching job. Just awful. Even with the shooting off, this was such a poorly coached game it's not even funny. Learn to not suck your stars wangs every once in awhile Frank. When they are bricking everything for three quaters, give the ounger guys some minutes so we at least have a chance at making a run.


----------



## HB

Cormegadadon said:


> the crazy thing is this is not even the real heat team. we have not seen wade explode. you see the real heat during the playoffs similar to the lakers during their run.
> 
> 
> 
> basically i knew this would be a problem no way a rookie and a second year player can compete with the heat bench. Gary Payton basically looked liked the Glove of old on Marcus Williams.


Well this isnt the real Nets team either. But the games between the two teams are usually very competitive


----------



## elsaic15

gonna be a lonnngggggg week till friday.


----------



## elsaic15

carter and krstic only ones that bothered to show up. i spent a good deal of the night cursing at rj, hopefully he'll have a great game next time. we get another crack next week.


----------



## jarkid

YankeeNETicS said:


> I think RJ's game made the difference. I'm not surprised with the others.


because he is the X-Factor, i don't get it why he still insisted to take the shots instead of driving...


----------



## Vinsane

that vc dunk was nice


----------

